# Great Dane Graphics Offers Stock Art For Winter Holidays



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Great Dane Graphics offers a great selection of stock art for all your December holiday needs. You’ll find images of an elf bearing wrapped presents, a snowman holding a gift, and a festive wreath with bells among some of the newer images. New designs are added on a continuing basis so check back to see what’s new. 

Designs are ideal for creating holiday apparel, gift bags, and promotional items. This royalty-free artwork can be used for screen printing, digital printing, signage, sublimation or digital transfers, embroidery and cut vinyl designs. 

Great Dane offers affordable, flexible subscription plans that will let you tailor purchases to your needs. Choose from three monthly plans for stock art, embroidery designs, or stock and embroidery art combined. Each month you get 200 downloads. One file is a download. Save even more money with a yearly plan. 

Go to Production Ready Artwork for T-Shirt Printing to see package choices as well as the full collection of designs. For more information, email [email protected]; or call (800) 829-0836.

Great Dane Graphics is the leading supplier of royalty-free, high-quality, full-color stock images for use in screen printing, digital printing (direct to garment, dye-sublimation), printing/cutting, inkjet/laser printing transfers, or embroidery digitizing. Other products include T-Shirt Artwork Simplified how-to art books for Adobe and Corel, Learning Photoshop training DVD, and Operation Screen Print - Mission 1: Killer Black Shirts.


----------

